# Developing with a DSLR



## Msteelio91 (May 15, 2014)

Has anyone used a DSLR to convert negatives to digital? I'm very curious about this process. If anyone has examples it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## timor (May 15, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Has anyone used a DSLR to convert negatives to digital? I'm very curious about this process. If anyone has examples it would be greatly appreciated!


Plenty of people did it. The simplest method is to tape the neg to the window glass. . I never did it, but I have old apparatus for copying slides. (Just a macro lens with mount for slides copying in 1:1 ratio). Something like that, just with better mount:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/49/Zoom_Slide_Duplicator_AICO.jpg


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 15, 2014)

They used to make copy stands, not sure if they still do (you could find vintage ones) to hold the camera to take photos of negs/slides or to do small product photography I think. Is that what you mean? I don't know how that would be compared to just having them scanned or scanning them yourself.


----------



## webestang64 (May 15, 2014)

Just get a light box, copy stand and a 1:1 macro and fire away. I myself just use a dedicated film scanner.



or get one of these.....slide copier | B&H Photo Video

I used to use a slide/negative duper in the lab back in the day. It was an all in one unit (light,filters,stand) that cost new $2400 (1986). You can still find them for pennies.

I still use the copy stand for shooting prints into digital, no one has come up with a way to scan "silvered/shinny" prints on a flatbed so I use a Canon Mark III, lights, filters.


----------



## webestang64 (May 15, 2014)

This is close to the one I used........................


----------

